
Banach-Tarski Paradox - scottlocklin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach%E2%80%93Tarski_paradox
======
stazz1
I've always wondered how to make this useful in programming. With discrete
mathematics (counting) I wonder what some relevant takeaways are. Do any
experts have any examples of using this to make some headway on a research
problem or coding exercise?

